# أنا ملتحق جديد بمجال welding inspection وأريد المساعدة



## hagras mohammed (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخوكم فى الله محمد عبد العظيم هجرس خريج كلية العلوم والتحقت بشركة فى مجال welding inspection وأريد كتب فى هذا المجال بالتفصيل خطوة بخطوة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جابرالمصري (11 أبريل 2009)

طيب يا عم محمد سلملي بقي علي المهنس علاء وربنا يعينك ويوفقك

وكمان سلملي علي معتز


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (16 أبريل 2009)

يوجد فى الملتقى الكثير من الموضوعات والكتب التى تفيدك


----------



## المهندس ادم هانى (18 أبريل 2009)

انت فى حاجه لدورات متخصصة اذا كنت مقيم فى مصر ممكن اساعدك ارسل لي على الخاص


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (20 أبريل 2009)

أخوك محمد سعيد هجرس -ه فلزات السويس-من المنوفيه ==أهلا بك فى مجال التفتيش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (20 أبريل 2009)

قبل ما تشتغل فى التفتيش لازم الأول تشتغل فتره فى اللحام وتفهم ألأعيب اللحامين والمقاولين كويس......؟؟؟
علشان تعرف تفتش عليهم بعد كدااااااااا كويس....


----------



## ابن سيينا (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوك من الجزائر انا اعمل في نفس المجال ونصيحتي اليك اولا ان تحدد وتميز وتفرق ايضا بين مفتش اللحام في
1- اللحام في خطوط الانابيبpipeline
2- اللحام في الانابيب داخل (المصانع التكرير ,الضخ ,التصفية....)pipeing
الاول غالبا مايستعمل نضام standards API والثاني يستعمل النظامstandards ASME 
وكل هذا موجود في المنتدى
وهذا اميلي اذا اردت ان ازودك ببعض الكتب والصور فراسلني عليه 
e-mail : [email protected]
وفي الاخير اتمنى لك حظ موفق
 وشكرااااااا


----------



## virtualknight (18 يونيو 2012)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## سليمان1 (7 يوليو 2012)

[h=2]كتاب الفحص الهندسي في المنشئات النفطية[/h]
http://www.4shared.com/file/58645786/1a074e21/Inspection_all.html


----------

